# Do you realize that if Ariana Grande had a recessed jaw she wouldn't even have a singing career



## Dude420 (Jan 28, 2019)

Imagine her with a badly recessed jaw








Might be working at a Burger King somewhere or some shit.

Also confidence has nothing to do with looks and the positive feedback loops that come with it. I am sure a recessed chin with the life implications wouldn't affect whatsoever her personality. Who you are is a choice. If you want a girlfriend just respect women


----------



## Phad (Jan 28, 2019)

Legit only reason I watched her god is a woman video was for her face. Something about a long mandible


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 28, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Also confidence has nothing to do with looks and the positive feedback loops that comes with it. I am sure a recessed chin with the life implications wouldn't affect whatsoever her personality. You chose to be a good person or not, who you are is a choice. If you want a girlfriend just respect women


Sarcasm is good. Recessed chins are bad. 

I'm sure somebody can morph her with recession.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 28, 2019)

Mandible longer than the wall of china


----------



## qwep (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks are the key to a good life?!


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 28, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Sarcasm is good. Recessed chins are bad.
> 
> I'm sure somebody can morph her with recession.



What sarcasm? I just debunked the BlackPill as unfounded.


----------



## androidcel (Jan 28, 2019)

kinda brutal ngl. She still jawmogs me in before pic tho


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 28, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I'm sure somebody can morph her with recession.







Career over.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 28, 2019)

she's unattractive either way, 0 sex appeal


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 28, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Career over.



Cheap hooker career switch?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 28, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Career over.


Lmao. Even McDonalds might not hire her then


----------



## Insomniac (Jan 28, 2019)

I can’t fucking stand her. Annoying cunt.

I would hatefuck her though tobehonest.


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 28, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Lmao. Even McDonalds might not hire her then



I made her personality even better again


----------



## fobos (Jan 28, 2019)

Recessed Ariana is literally every other girl in my city


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 28, 2019)

This is actually true for most artists today imo. Even in india now good looking people get more success as Singers. Wasn’t the case 2 decades back.


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 28, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> This is actually true for most artists today imo. Even in india now good looking people get more success as Singers. Wasn’t the case 2 decades back.



Proper Forward Growth = Fame & Money.


----------



## Autist (Jan 28, 2019)




----------

